# PNG files?  What the hell am I doing wrong?



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, so LR3 has a watermarking option... and it allows you to upload an image to be watermarked...

If I upload a Jpeg and upload it to LR3 then the white background layer shows through... rather than just hte watermark I designed.

If I save it as a .png and upload it to LR3... the white background layer DOESN'T show through... but the image isn't an image anymore.  It just looks like a bunch of randomass pixels, haha.

SOOOOOOO what am I doing wrong?

How do I get this damn thing to upload to LR3... and STILL look like it did in PS, but WITHOUT the white background layer?

KTHANKSBYEEEEEEE!!!! :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

Can you post a screenshot of the pixelization? 

Jpegs do not support background transparency, PNG's do. That's why you were getting a white background with your Jpeg file, even though it had a transparent background in PS. 

The only thing I could guess is that you're saving your PNG as a very low resolution file? I haven't encountered the issue myself, and that's why I am curious to see a screenshot.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2011)

You have to be a Pretty, Nasty Girl to get .PNG files to work...so...where are you deficient??? (Don't hate me because I'm a smart-azz.)


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the pixelization?
> 
> Jpegs do not support background transparency, PNG's do. That's why you were getting a white background with your Jpeg file, even though it had a transparent background in PS.
> 
> The only thing I could guess is that you're saving your PNG as a very low resolution file? I haven't encountered the issue myself, and that's why I am curious to see a screenshot.









Not even CLOSE to what it should look like.  

That's what it looks like when I'm still in the WM editor in LR3



Derrel said:


> You have to be a Pretty, Nasty Girl to get .PNG files to work...so...where are you deficient??? (Don't hate me because I'm a smart-azz.)



I dunno, let me ask my husband and I'll get back to you on that.  :lmao:


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 13, 2011)

Does the PNG image look good when it's small?  Most files I have done for me I make sure it is in vector art so no matter the size it stays the same.  Not sure how it's done but that could be the problem.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Does the PNG image look good when it's small?  Most files I have done for me I make sure it is in vector art so no matter the size it stays the same.  Not sure how it's done but that could be the problem.



Uh?  I dunno?  I have no idea how to do vector schtuff.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you save it as an interlaced PNG, or not?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

Here, I saved a file with the settings I use. Try and use it in lightroom and see if it comes up pixelated. 

[URL="http://preview.tinyurl.com/7qhs84m"]*http://preview.tinyurl.com/7qhs84m*[/URL]


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Do you save it as an interlaced PNG, or not?


 
I tried it both ways... both times it was the same result.



o hey tyler said:


> Here, I saved a file with the settings I use. Try and use it in lightroom and see if it comes up pixelated.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/showdownload.php/yomotha****az*http://preview.tinyurl.com/7qhs84m*



Alright... brb...


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

it worked 






What'd you do?


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 13, 2011)

what is the size of the png in pixels?


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> what is the size of the png in pixels?



I dunno... how do I figure that out?  If I look in PS I only know how to get the size of the whole image and that's not accurate because when I open the PNG in photoshop there's a white background to it that is much bigger than the watermark itself, that I turn off before I save the PNG so it doesn't show through....


----------



## CCericola (Dec 13, 2011)

Vector art is nice but I think Lightroom only supports JPEG and PNG files so using photoshop will be ok. It looks like your PNG resolution is not big enough, so when Lightroom scales it it gets all pixelated. What's nice about vector programs like Illustrator is you don't have to worry about resolution as you are drawing. Maybe down the road take a look at learning vector art. (Photoshop does support vector art to an extent) It make designing things like cards and posters much better.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

e.rose said:


> it worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I opened a large document at 72ppi. 1680x1050 with a transparent background. I then saved it as a non-interlaced png and uploaded it. That's all, I promise!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Maybe down the road take a look at learning vector art. (Photoshop does support vector art to an extent) It make designing things like cards and posters much better.



Perhaps...

If there's one thing I know about myself, it's that I'm TERRIBLE at drawing.    I can't imagine that fact will work for me in trying to learn vector art, haha.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > it worked
> ...



I think LR3 just hates me.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 13, 2011)

I am pretty sure by the screen shot that your original watermark is too small. What was the size of the whole document?

My watermark is 720px wide by 480 tall which is what I size my images to for uploading to the web.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah you guys are right.  It's just too small.

I have to redraw the whole damn thing.  UGH.

Not TODAY I'm not!  

Alright, thanks for all of your help!!! :heart:


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2011)

In Photoshop, there are ways to convert raster graphics to vector graphics, and vector graphics applications, like Adobe Illustrator, are used just about the same way Photoshop is used to make text - pick a font and type on your keyboard.


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2011)

I have already PM'd this to e.rose but for everyone else:

http://tv.adobe.com/watch/the-comple...photoshop/#eng


----------

